# corner perm help



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 3, 2008)

What happens when your corner in the top right corner is already solved?

I watched how grintoth explained how to fix it but i dont understand

I just heared put a nonsolved corner in the buffer zone or sumthing O.O


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 3, 2008)

You just choose the easiest nonsolved corner to set up in position to be switched and you memorize from that corner like see where it needed to go and continue like a regular solve.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 3, 2008)

In this case I do something I call "pseudo-buffer" meaning I change my buffer corner to be the corner reflected across the LR plane of the cube, and I memorize the solve from this new buffer as normal. If even this corner is solved as well, then I pick any other unsolved corner. With practice it's not hard at all to reflect LR, plus by doing this one of your corners is already solved (yay!), rather than being an annoyance occupying your buffer spot. Simply change you buffer spot ;-)

I'm pretty sure Daniel Beyer does this too, or something similar, and I think I remember him saying once "If a corner is already solved, why unsolve it?"

Chris


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 3, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> In this case I do something I call "pseudo-buffer" meaning I change my buffer corner to be the corner reflected across the LR plane of the cube, and I memorize the solve from this new buffer as normal. If even this corner is solved as well, then I pick any other unsolved corner. With practice it's not hard at all to reflect LR, plus by doing this one of your corners is already solved (yay!), rather than being an annoyance occupying your buffer spot. Simply change you buffer spot ;-)
> 
> I'm pretty sure Daniel Beyer does this too, or something similar, and I think I remember him saying once "If a corner is already solved, why unsolve it?"
> 
> Chris



Huh  im confused My buffer zone is FR corner so i switch it to the FL corner?

and mirror the algo?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry, for bump but like im stuck right here.

and i cant finish solving without this help >.<


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 6, 2008)

Switch it with another corner thats NOT solved, you would simply remember this(lets say you switched it with position 6) as 6, then continue your cycle of numbers(6 has to go to 7 7 has to go to 2 2 has to go to.....etc.).


----------

